# Mephisto Waltz



## rach3 (Jul 25, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I have to audition in a month and I have to choose a single piece to present. So I chose the Mephisto Waltz (no. 1), having already done it during my quarantine. I would like to know the recording with the interpreter who plays with the most adequate speed. Could someone send me a link or a recording? Thank you !

French is my first language, I hope you will understand !


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

My favorite: John Browning, originally recorded in 1958.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2020)

I like this one very much:






and this one (cue in about 40 seconds to skip the commentary in Russian):


----------

